# Used Ariens 1028 DLE Pro



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi Guys, local guy is selling his ariens 1028 dle pro. Asking 1500 Canadian. I'm sure I can go lower.

From the pics, it looks very clean and he said that he hasnt used it in 2 years.

Would it be better to buy a platinum 24?.
It maybe overkill for my 4 car long driveway but I want something that wont rust in a year and has power to remove wet snow.

Is this model from like 2005? 

Thanks


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Xilbus said:


> Hi Guys, local guy is selling his ariens 1028 dle pro. Asking 1500 Canadian. I'm sure I can go lower.
> 
> From the pics, it looks very clean and he said that he hasnt used it in 2 years.
> 
> ...



Nice machine i had the big brother 1332
id rather have a 24 sho if the money is the same
the 1028 will be better then a 24 plat non sho except auto turn


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

That's a lot for a 10+ old machine. A 24 platinum is more than enough for your needs


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

i agree to much money 500 to 600 here is max closer to 500
nice motor 16.2 ft lbs


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

yes, way too much for that machine. I'd pay $400-600 USD maybe for that machine.


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Well I pulled the plug and got it. My 1st ariens. It's a big upgrade from my old craftsman.


----------



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

1132le said:


> Nice machine i had the big brother 1332
> id rather have a 24 sho if the money is the same
> the 1028 will be better then a 24 plat non sho except auto turn



A new Platinum 24" SHO goes for $2166.00 here in Canada. The Province also has a provincial tax rate of 5% in believe?


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

This was my big dilemma. A deluxe 24 in my area is 1400 plus tax 1650$. 
The platinum 1850 plus tax 2000 something.

I got it at a reduced price and it's in really great shape with no rust and he took really good care of it. So I'm happy with my purchase and I know that I can always get replacement parts or matching ariens paint for touch ups if need be.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Xilbus said:


> This was my big dilemma. A deluxe 24 in my area is 1400 plus tax 1650$.
> The platinum 1850 plus tax 2000 something.
> 
> I got it at a reduced price and it's in really great shape with no rust and he took really good care of it. So I'm happy with my purchase and I know that I can always get replacement parts or matching ariens paint for touch ups if need be.


Xilbus , you did fine.
Good not worn out Ariens snowblowers are hard to find this time of year in the snowbelt.
Down here in London,Ontario, we have no snow and there is next to nothing good in the Ariens line for sale.
Most people buy here in late October or November.Trying to buy a good used snowblower in January is hit or miss.
Hope you enjoy your new toy.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

thats a good used blower enjoy


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

A few more pics. Looking forward our 1st big storm lol. I was ready to buy the Ariens 2 auger belt upgrade kit but this machine already has 2 belts. 

I was able to download the manual from the Ariens site. I also found some sites that have parts in case. 

It's good to know that parts are available if need be.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Put an impeller kit on it
set rpms to 3600 it will be a beast
Very few tec I've checked 2 were set at 3600


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

1132, by impeller kit do you mean the rubber mods that are on youtube or a kit that Ariens sell?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Use 4" baler belting ..cut into 2 3/4 inch strips....back up with a 1 inch thin steel plate and bolt onto the paddles...makes a HUGE difference in performance.


----------

